# In Memory of Montessori



## lat

I am not a visitor to the community board.  However, I know Montessori frequented this board.  I just received an e-mail from her husband that she passed away on 7/31......

I am completely in shock and in sadness.  I got to know Mary Ann when I first became a DVC member and she rented points from me.  She was my first renter and became a repeat renter and a good friend.  She was always funny, full of energy and LOVED Disney World.  She was from Boston but she had not been back too often because she could never go past Orlando (she lived in FL south of Orlando), in her words.  

Some of her organs were donated to others, just like how she would have done.

I am sure there are plenty of you here who had gotten to know Mary Ann over the years and can share our fond memories of her.

Mary Ann, I will miss you....................................... Rest in Peace.


----------



## EsmeraldaX

Rest in peace, Mary Ann


----------



## nativetxn

I'm so very sorry to hear this   My prayers are with the family, I hope they find peace in their loss 

Katholyn


----------



## zurgswife

prayers for her family


----------



## ripleysmom

OMG!!  That's horrible!!  She frequented the DB and I really liked her a lot!!

Do you know what happened?


----------



## Teejay32

I remember her well.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## Winka

What a shock.

I am terribly sorry to hear this.  My thoughts and prayers go out to her friends and family.


----------



## Saffron

I'm shocked to read this.  

I am so sorry.  My sincerest sympathies to her family and friends.  I'm absolutely shocked.


----------



## Tinkbell

Very sad news.


----------



## Blondie

I'll keep her family in my prayers.

Do you have any more details? I don't remember her posting of being ill. How sad.


----------



## avdeane

My deepest sympathies to MaryAnn's family and friends. They are in my prayers.


----------



## philaround

My thoughts and prayers go out her family.

Rest in Peace Mary Ann


----------



## Danauk

Prayer are going out to her family


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Prayers for her DH & famly.


----------



## Sonya

Oh my, what a sad day. I rememebr her from my lurking on the debate board.


----------



## doxdogy

I am so sorry.  Hugs to you and her family.


----------



## lat

Wow, I knew she had many friends here.

Here is the obituary

http://www.legacy.com/SunSentinel/LegacySubPage2.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonId=2481301

I hope Tom does not mind me sharing this with you since I know you were her dear Disney friends.  In Tom's words:

"Mary Ann passed away on July 31st due to complications from a brain aneurism. She was hospitalized on July 16th and the Doctors repaired the artery that had ruptured but during the recovery period she suffered a stroke in her brain stem region rendering her brain dead. Our daughter, Carolyn, and I decided to donate her vital organs and she was able to help three people with her liver, pancreas and kidney's. She was always helping people. Last evening we had a gathering at our home to remember her and there must have been 100 people here. I cannot describe the overwhelming sadness that has entered our lives but, we know that she is still watching over us."

I miss her greatly.  I am sitting here and just feel numb........


----------



## bubie2.5




----------



## WDWHound

Such horriible news. My prayers go out her friends and family.

She posted the day she was admitted to the hospital (July 16th)Her last post was on the DIS Yearbook.


----------



## Jeafl

How horrible!  I remember Mary Ann very well.  Please pass along my condolences to her family.  I will keep them all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Microcell

So sad to hear. Prayers to her family.


----------



## marymrg

My thoughts and prayers are with her family.  I always enjoyed viewing the Dis Yearbook and it is one of my few marked forums.  I just looked at her last posts and the one of the Florida Sun is just awesome.  There is even a hidden Mickey in the clouds.  It is a very fitting tribute to someone who posted such beautiful images.


----------



## inaminute

I am so sorry to hear this news. 

I remember her from the Debate Board.

My thoughts and prayers are with her family. She will be missed.


----------



## kejoda

Prayers for her family and friends.  I will miss her.


----------



## CamColt

Oh I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Cruisin

montessori was also a regular poster on the Thread-Killers thread.

She would pop in every now and then and leave us a cool little clip art thingey.  She never said much but she brought many smiles and chuckles to us on the Thread-Killers thread.  We have been missing her for the last few weeks, wondering where she was   

Her last post to us was also on July 16, it is on page  236 of our thread.  She said that she had been having a good week and was glad that it was Friday  

She will be so very much missed by all of us at the Thread-Killers thread.

We won't forget you, montessori


----------



## Deb in IA

Oh, no.  

I too, am very, very saddened by her passing.


----------



## catsrule

Oh not, not another one.  I'm so sorry to hear about Mary Ann.  I will say a prayer.  This has been a sad day.


----------



## snoopy

Oh my gosh, this is just terrible.  I am so sorry to hear this.  I definately remember montessori.  She had a quick wit and never missed a beat, that is for sure.  My prayers are with her family.


----------



## snoopy

I keep clicking on this thread hoping it isn't really here.   My gosh, she was not even 50 years old.   The loss of a cyber friend is so difficult, it just renders us left behind so helpless.....


----------



## Blondie

Mary Ann's passing is yet another reminder at just how frail and special life really is, and to make every minute count.


----------



## Kteacher

very ,very sad


----------



## gina2000

My thoughts and prayers are with Mary Ann and her family.  

Life is so fragile.


----------



## Loubon

My yearbook partner...... I'm at a loss for words.

To My Friend Montessori


----------



## Talking Hands

How sad.  Her family are in my prayers.


----------



## Boo'sMom

My deepest sympathies


----------



## mickeymouse1520




----------



## Pooh67_68




----------



## wickey's friend

Prayers said for her family.  I also remember some of her posts from when I lurked on the DB.


----------



## MosMom

So so sad.  I just can't even find words to express how I feel.  I hope her family can make it through this hard time.


----------



## helenabear




----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

My thoughts go out to her family. How very sad.


----------



## OceanAnnie

I'm sorry to hear about her passing. It's terribly sad. I remember reading some of her posts. She was a passionate lady.

My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family.


----------



## Pam

My deepest sympathy.


----------



## CourtasanSatine




----------



## Dan Murphy

How very, very sad.  What a sad day here.  Montessori will sure be missed.  She was quick, caring, knew her stuff.  I often enjoyed watching her, from a distance, if she was 'in discussion mode'.  She took time to try and right things.  I so recall her following up with the folks at WDW regarding a nuisance tree of some sort that was apparently growing unnoticed.  As I understood it, it was finally taken care of, thanks to Mary Ann getting involved.

Her additions to the DIS Yearbook thread will go on for a long time.  Lou, you are going to miss your clipart buddy, your friend. 's

As said earlier, her last two posts on that thread, a thread she so enjoyed......

<center><IMG height=193 src=http://thehamptons.com/museum/images/collection/FloridaSunset.jpg> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




_florida sun_ and _thevolcanogod_</center>

Sort of prophetic, in a way. 

Condolences to both Tom and Carolyn, Mary Ann giving even her passing. 

God speed, montessori. 
<IMG src=http://www.disboards.com/avatar.php?userid=28080&dateline=1081288534>


----------



## adamak

So sorry.


----------



## Lars624

This is so sad 

My heart goes out to her family & friends


----------



## poohandwendy

OMG, I am totally shocked, I too remember her well from the DB.  That is so sad, I will be keeping her family and loved ones in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## MJames41

Very sad.  As others have, I also remember her from the debate board.  My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## katerkat

I also remember her from the DB, how sad.  I'll be keeping her family in my prayers.


----------



## trishy

Very sad.  My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## Tink33

Prayers to all those suffering from the loss of Montessori. 
I did a search of recent posts and will remember her by this quote:

_When I am feeling overwhelmed by life situations, I try to look deep into myself and figure out what I should be doing differently...what steps can I take to make a difference...what reasonable goals can I set for each day...what greater goals can I strive for in my future..._ 

Words to live by.


----------



## Hillbeans

My heart goes out to her and her family. It's so nice to know that the family donated her organs and that she will live on in 3 other people for a very long time.


----------



## delswife

I am so sorry.


----------



## Disbug




----------



## The LK 4

I'm shocked and saddened by the news.  My prayers are with the family.


----------



## firstmickey

Prayers to her family and friends!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

<font color=navy>My deepest condolences to her family and friends.  I always enjoyed reading her posts here on the DIS.


----------



## NC Belle

I will miss her posts.  My prayers go out for her family and friends.


----------



## 4greatboys

How very sad. My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## Jeanny

such sad news, I remember Montessori helping out on a lot of our boards!  She will be missed.


----------



## BrerMom

I read so many of her DB posts.  Always felt kind of connected to her because I love my kids' Montessori preschool.  Her little dancing guy clipart always made me smile.  

Wasn't she young???


----------



## Robinrs

*OmG... I am so sorry....

I can't believe this! My Mom also had a brain aneurysm back in 1980. Everyone told us how blessed we were that she survived because it was so rare.

God bless her family, and thank you Lat, for letting us know.

She will be missed.

Robinrs*


----------



## KimRaye

Myself and all the thread killer's will miss her deeply.  

She ALWAYS posted the greatest pics on that thread for all of us to enjoy.

This is so shocking, and sad.  Prayers for her family.


----------



## DisMN

I enjoyed her posts and loved seeing what picture she'd come up with to match a persons name.

She'll be missed. 

My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## Hollyann

She was such a welcome post on the Threadkillers Thread.  She will be in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Brer_Papa

My prayers go ot to Montessori and her family.  May God watch over her and give her family strength.

This is such a shock...and so very sad...

I always enjoyed her addotions to the Yearbook...she  was so talented...

She graced us with her presence and her wit on the Threadkillers Thread....her cheery :Good Mornings: always started a day off right....

She will be missed....missed very much!


----------



## Elwood Blues

Prayers to her family. May she rest in peace. 

(from an "old" friend from the DB),


----------



## Rajah




----------



## cheyita

Very sad news.  My condolences to friends and family.


----------



## kilee

I am so sorry to hear this.  God bless her family.


----------



## Pin Wizard

That is so sad!    Prayers for her family and friends.  I remember reading her posts.


----------



## FINFAN

OHHHH!  How sad! I was just returnign to the boards looking for distraction... (my dear SIL lost her brother, wake tomorrow) saw that FloridacCat passed on, and now Montessori.. Sending prayers and condolences to her family on this sudden and  sad loss.


----------



## Minniespal

Rest in peace Mary Ann.


----------



## JerseyJanice

So very sad.

Rest in peace, Montessouri.  So sorry to read about your passing.


----------



## Big V

My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## oogieboogie

Thoughts go out to the family and friends she left behind.


----------



## susy

I find out about FloridaCat and montessori in the same morning...

I am so sad right now


----------



## Mermaid02

Condolences to her family and a "Thank You" to them for their incredible generousity in giving others the gift of life by donating her organs.

I like to think that Montessori has already had a nice long chat with Walt Disney himself.... Rest Well Mary Ann.


----------



## BethanyF




----------



## Kimberle

Another loss.....

Many prayers to his family.


----------



## Pooh93




----------



## jennymouse

> _Originally posted by Mermaid02 _
> *I like to think that Montessori has already had a nice long chat with Walt Disney himself.... Rest Well Mary Ann. *



That's a nice thought, Mermaid02.  I bet she's given him an earful.  I always had to click on Montessori's posts as they were always contained some sort of interesting surprise.  Sad news.


----------



## Pop Daddy

hey


----------



## Serena




----------



## browneyes

RIP Montessori.


----------



## charlie,nj




----------



## Bob Slydell




----------



## Miss Jasmine

Wow, this is so sad.  

Paryers for her family and friends.


----------



## SeaSpray

So sorry to hear this   Condolences to all of her family and friends.


----------



## CindysGusGus

I will be praying for her family.


----------



## Desiree

I'm so sorry to read this.  My thoughts and prayers are with Montessori and her family.


----------



## DisneyAddict_M

How horribly sad!  My prayers and thoughts are with all of her friends and family.


----------



## ~*Belle 2003*~

So sorry to hear this very sad news.


----------



## grinningghost

The DIS is a sad place today.  First FLORIDACAT and now Montessori.  I pray they both rest in peace.


----------



## CookieGVB

Two DIS people in one week - how unbelievably sad.


----------



## cynsaun

Very sad.


----------



## WilmaBud

Too sad for words.    My deepest sympathies to her family.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

What a sad day. RIP Montessori.


----------



## gemmie214

Oh how very sad   My condolences to all of her family and friends.
I will keep them in my prayers


----------



## piglet too

So sad, my thoughts go out to her family and friends.


----------



## tkyes

Thoughts and prayers for her family and friends.


Tamie


----------



## mamajoan

I am so sad reading of this sudden death of dear montessori...

she will be missed by many, many people.  Prayers sent out to her friends and family.


----------



## KrnB

This really hit me hard when I read it last night, having survived an aneurysm rupture myself.  Life is so short... 

My heart and prayers go out to her family and friends - how difficult this must be for them to lose her so quickly.


----------



## kbeverina

Oh my gosh--I clicked on this thread _hoping_ it wasn't what I thought and it was about Dr. Maria Montessori, not our Montessori.  I'm so sorry to read this.


----------



## Mimi Q

My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Pugdog007

Prayers to the family of Montessori.  A sad time indeed.


----------



## DD2Disney

Prayers for her DH and family.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

I am very sad to hear this.    I remember chatting with her on the resort board... what a terrible tragedy.


----------



## mom2boys

So sad.  Montessori was extremely helpful to me when we were considering the local chart school for our boys - the school flows the Montessori method.  She will be missed.
Prayers for her family.


----------



## NHAnn




----------



## mickeyboat

Denae


----------



## minniepumpernickel

Thats so sad! I always liked reading her posts! So sorry to hear that!


----------



## dizneenut




----------



## Luckymommyx2

I'm so sorry to hear about Montessori!  I haven't spent much time over here on the CB so it missed it until now.  I just can't believe it.  My thoughts and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## MerryPoppins

I missed this last week.    I'm so sorry.  My prayers go out to her friends and family.


----------



## Leota

My condolances. I will keep her family in my thoughts & prayers....


----------



## MaMudduck

So sad to hear this....she'll be greatly missed by myself and the others from the Thread-Killer page.


----------



## olena




----------

